# Opinion on these books?



## MRC & Co (14 June 2008)

So I was browsing the book store tonight (great way to spend a Friday night ) and came accross 3 that looked interesting.  

Any comments on:

Trading in the Zone, by Kiev.

Trading like Jesse Livermore, by Smitten.

A maniac commodity traders guide to making a fortune, by Kerr.  

If anybody has any opinions, please let me know and I will add it to my collection.  

Cheers


----------



## >Apocalypto< (14 June 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> So I was browsing the book store tonight (great way to spend a Friday night ) and came accross 3 that looked interesting.
> 
> Any comments on:
> 
> ...




Trading in the Zone by Kiev? Do you mean Mark Douglas? I would recommend the Douglas version, fantastic book. Read it a few times now.

If you really want to learn how Jesse Livermore traded then I suggest you read the book he wrote: How To trade in Stocks. By Jesse Livermore. and best thing about it, it's free! go below link then look in section 9 books it's the original version printed 1940. here's the link.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesse_Lauriston_Livermore

Not sure on the comods book never heard of it so can't comment.

Cheers
Apoca


----------



## MRC & Co (14 June 2008)

Thanks banner boy 

Was definately by Kiev (unless I was dreaming), but I think the Douglas book was why it initially grabbed my attention.

Thanks for the link, I've read quiet a bit on Livermore, but not his book, definately one for me to get through!  

Cheers


----------



## nizar (14 June 2008)

I haven't read either of the Kiev or Douglas books (titled Trading in the Zone) but I do know that Ari Kiev was hired by Steve Cohen to train his traders. Thats pretty big credentials right there


----------



## alwaysLearning (14 June 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Thanks banner boy
> 
> Was definately by Kiev (unless I was dreaming), but I think the Douglas book was why it initially grabbed my attention.
> 
> ...



apparently the author of the livermore books--smitten has cut out parts of Livermores original. If you can find livermores original in pdf format then that is a good way to go. I bought the trade like livermore book but haven't read it yet--i have so many other ones that I'm reading through at the moment.

If you buy livermores book by smitten and read the sections that remain unchanged by smitten and then download the pdf version of the book to fill in the blanks then that would seem like a good idea.


----------



## kenny (14 June 2008)

I would recommend the Douglas version of Trading in the Zone too.

It has a nice way of transposing how athletes develop a mental environment conducive to achieving their goals as well as explaining the need to Take Responsibility for actions. The simple concept of taking responsibility will drive the message for the need to plan a strategy and stick to it.

The parts on managing expectations, and trading on probabilities with consistent results were a good read too.

regards,

Kenny


----------



## MRC & Co (14 June 2008)

Thanks fellas.

Well I got the first 2.

Cheers

Now just got to find time to read them!


----------



## wildkactus (14 June 2008)

The Jesse Livermore book by smitten is not bad just finished reading it myself.
Have also read the original which was also good.

It includes comments and updated data and charts to back up some of the methods of Livermore in todays markets. 
It also includes the market key of livermore's (origial Copy from 1940) and a how to trade the methods in the new millennium age section.
so not a bad book all up, if you are studing Livermore it is worth the read.


----------



## MRC & Co (15 June 2008)

Thanks Wild, good to see somebody enjoyed the Smitten book.


----------



## Timmy (15 June 2008)

Could be time to resurrect this thread:

Trading styles of Livermore/Wyckoff


----------



## MRC & Co (15 June 2008)

Yeh, I already saw that thread, an interesting read!  

Some great stuff by motorway!


----------



## nizar (15 June 2008)

Ok guys, how about an opinion on:

Beyond Technical Analysis - Tushar Chande.

Any thoughts??


----------



## pavloh (17 August 2009)

*Another Book Thread...*

Hi,

I have been looking through other posts and have ordered a copy of Rich Dad Poor Dad and Cashflow Quadrant. Once i am done with these books, i cam across this on the ASX website.

educatedinvestor.com.au/products.php?product=Starting-Out-In-Shares%2C-Asx-Way-2nd

Has anyone read this book or would recommend it? I am a total newbie with next to no background knowledge in the share market or economics in general.

Thanks


----------

